# Gear S3



## sstarbuck68

Absolutely loving mine! Anyone not satisfied with theirs and why not? Really excited to see where the things go...

Now, I'm also and Android and Samsung phone user, so that makes the an easier call for me. I heard they just got the bugs worked out on iOS now too...



Interested in what people think.


----------



## BerutoSenpai

how long does the battery last?


----------



## sstarbuck68

Couple days. That is with workouts, some calls, and screen always on. I charge it just like I do my phone and just as easy, wireless dock, etc.


----------



## Black5

Loving the ability to easily switch bands with normal 22mm bands.

I think I'll try it with some Nato's...

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## DWJ-MN

I just got my S3 yesterday - love it! I'm an iPhone user (and former Apple Watch user), and had to wait for the Gear app for ios. So far I love the watch much better than the AW, but the iOS functionality is VERY limited at this point. No apps to speak of. Notifications are one-way (no delete or reply). But... I do like it, and I'm willing live with some growing pains on iOS. In that regard, I'm optimistic that Samsung will be timely in their updates. 

My other watches are: Steinhart Ocean One, Apple Watch, Garmin fenix 3, Garmin 735xt.

I'm hopeful the S3 will replace all but the Ocean One. 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Raydius

Black5 said:


> Loving the ability to easily switch bands with normal 22mm bands.
> 
> I think I'll try it with some Nato's...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Would a nato not defeat the hr functionality?

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## sstarbuck68

Raydius said:


> Would a nato not defeat the hr functionality?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


And probably some of the baked-in security features too....


----------



## Black5

Raydius said:


> Would a nato not defeat the hr functionality?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


Yes, good point, but I don't use this much so it won't be missed.

Might be an interesting experiment anyway to cut a strategically placed hole in a Nato to see if I can get this working...


sstarbuck68 said:


> And probably some of the baked-in security features too....


Not sure what you mean by this?
Interested to know what security features you believe would be affected?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## sstarbuck68

Black5 said:


> Not sure what you mean by this?
> Interested to know what security features you believe would be affected?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Always on display, Pin disable while strapped on, Samsung Pay, etc. would all be affected without the sensors in back unable to monitor your humanity... Not sure if the internal sensors would be though. As you say, a good experiment! I prefer Zulus though... 

S


----------



## Black5

sstarbuck68 said:


> Always on display, Pin disable while strapped on, Samsung Pay, etc. would all be affected without the sensors in back unable to monitor your humanity... Not sure if the internal sensors would be though. As you say, a good experiment! I prefer Zulus though...
> 
> S


I don't actually like Nato's myself at all. (The left over bit that sticks up annoys me!)
It's more about securing the device rather than just looks. Defence or emergency services applications would prefer a Nato and probably Velcro for security.


----------



## BigDuke

I'm really thinking of getting one. Trouble is Verizon doesnt have the LTE version and they havent said if they intend to either. Did you get the LTE or Bluetooth? I wonder if I really even need an LTE one. Thoughts?


----------



## sstarbuck68

LTE and that was one of the selling points. Often forget my cell, or workout without one, etc. This answers the mail. The transition from using it coupled with your phone to leaving your phone behind is completely seamless and both disconnects/establishes LTE connectivity and then reconnects with the phone when in BT range completely on its own. Will also jump on to wifi networks you are already part of without a hitch. Really is an awesome tool.


----------



## BigDuke

Thanks for the advice. I'm going to wait to see if Verizon offers one if not AT&T for me. I can't wait!


----------



## pr1uk

sstarbuck68 said:


> Couple days. That is with workouts, some calls, and screen always on. I charge it just like I do my phone and just as easy, wireless dock, etc.


I friend of mine wanted to get a 3 so wanted to sell his 2 on and as this smartphone now supports Apple I said I would give it ago for a day or two and do a deal if I wanted it. Well worked with my iPhone 5 SE no problem at all but it was this "aways on screen" that I wanted so it was just like wearing a real watch and not a toy like Apple's. He had a submariner face that even set to always on looks great had a good play with it just like I told him I would and was well impressed then settled down to watch so TV and chill. It was then I found this always on is really an always on for 30 minutes as after that the screen goes blank again when I tried to give him the watch back he said he never noticed funny that. Anyway he is working away for a few weeks to ask me to look after it I bet he thinks it will grow on me but to be honest a great looking watch that turns into a silly blank piece of plastic would always remind me of the poor job Apple made of theirs. This model as been out for awhile now so if it was a software fault you think that would have been corrected by now.
Samsung Gear Classic good but not there yet for me it does not do what it says out of the box "always on display" should mean that even if the battery life was drained and made almost as poor as Apple's

Peter


----------



## Black5

pr1uk said:


> I friend of mine wanted to get a 3 so wanted to sell his 2 on and as this smartphone now supports Apple I said I would give it ago for a day or two and do a deal if I wanted it. Well worked with my iPhone 5 SE no problem at all but it was this "aways on screen" that I wanted so it was just like wearing a real watch and not a toy like Apple's. He had a submariner face that even set to always on looks great had a good play with it just like I told him I would and was well impressed then settled down to watch so TV and chill. It was then I found this always on is really an always on for 30 minutes as after that the screen goes blank again when I tried to give him the watch back he said he never noticed funny that. Anyway he is working away for a few weeks to ask me to look after it I bet he thinks it will grow on me but to be honest a great looking watch that turns into a silly blank piece of plastic would always remind me of the poor job Apple made of theirs. This model as been out for awhile now so if it was a software fault you think that would have been corrected by now.
> Samsung Gear Classic good but not there yet for me it does not do what it says out of the box "always on display" should mean that even if the battery life was drained and made almost as poor as Apple's
> 
> Peter


It's not a software fault. The S2 didn't support always on out of the box and the battery life is certainly going to be affected by using this feature. I found mine wouldn't last through an entire day with this enabled. Maybe it's going into battery saving mode as the battery runs down and switching the display off?
The S3 did support it, and has a better battery that lasts longer accordingly so if you really want this feature, get an S3.
A software update enabled the feature on the S2 more recently.

I'll check on mine as well anyway to see if it switches off the display after 30 minutes with a fresh battery but I never noticed this before.

EDIT: My S2 stays on in always on mode with a full battery charge. For at least the hour that I tested it anyway.

Too many watches, too little time...


----------



## pr1uk

Well just updated the firmware (R732XXU2EPK5) and looks like I will have to add this Gear 2 Classic to my collection it's addictive and fun and certainly looks good and works perfectly with my iPhone SE just got to sort out some good looking faces active and in always on mode. I do not want another watch really but hey ho this is a good looker and works well it's a must have and at the right price so thats it I am now a Samsung Gear 2 Classic man, thanks to my mate


----------



## pr1uk

UPDATE
Well the firmware update did a lot of good always on seems OK and after 25 hours 20 minutes I just had the low battery level warning at 15% when you considers the always on factor and the fact I have been downloading watch faces by the dozens and deleting them thats not bad as it would never get such a hard use in normal life.


----------



## Black5

Pretty good for an S2 pr1uk...

Too many watches, too little time...


----------



## Black5

Just got my S3 classic delivered.










Too many watches, too little time...


----------



## pr1uk

Gear 2 with always on (eat your heart out apple) display active


----------



## BigJupe

pr1uk said:


> Gear 2 with always on display active
> 
> View attachment 10634618


this looks painfully tight


----------



## pr1uk

BigJupe said:


> this looks painfully tight


Yes, it is a bit I have a large wrist and this was not the standard one either but an extra long one and as said still a little tight can loosen by one hole but leather stretches and I loosen now and again for comfort. I do have a black metal expandable (extra long) coming from Germany so it's only for a short while the straps are always a problem watches never come with straps for larger wrist


----------



## roberev

I think that I have found a smartwatch that I can live with in the Gear S3 Classic. I understand that Samsung just came out with an LTE S3 Classic (as opposed to Frontier ) that currently is available only in the South Korean market. I hope Verizon will follow suit in the US market.

Rob


----------



## JDom58

pr1uk said:


> Gear 2 with always on (eat your heart out apple) display active


Whoa 0 degrees, glad it's 85 here today


----------



## Black5

We don't get LTE at all in Australia as none of the carriers support it.

Too many watches, too little time...


----------



## Rickfernandez

I'm really liking the gear s3. When I upgrade my samsung phone I will definitely pick one up.


----------



## pr1uk

You know I may have to give this Gear S2 up as the health app is really pxxxxxg me off right now keeps telling me things I never wanted a watch to do and so far every attempt to stop it as failed you would have thought Samsung would have put a stop function to stop this annoying app from running in the back ground and keep popping up

Update 01/02/16
Found more settings to turn off and so far had no unwanted health notifications for 24 hours, if this works then it looks like turning things off take a little time for the watch to respond 
fingers crossed


----------



## way1

Can you really sync it with iOS or it's just an android only watch?


----------



## pr1uk

way1 said:


> Can you really sync it with iOS or it's just an android only watch?


The watch is working with my iPhone SE with no problems with an app called Gear S also with the help of Harry Manback from the Samsung forum I found out how to stop unwanted health messages and nudges


Open S Health on the watch.
Go to Settings.
Go to "Workout Detection" and turn them all off.
While you are there go to "Health Nudges" and turn them all off.


----------



## pr1uk

Samsung Gear 2 now works with Apple watches using Gear S app









Works with Android and now with Apple iOS, always on display fully readable messages and emails etc so if you have an iPhone worth looking at instead of the Apple Watch


----------



## roberev

Good Gear S3 faces are starting to abound!


----------



## roberev

Seamaster look for casual Friday at the office (on Stowa Alligator strap):


----------



## JDom58

Frontier with Pilot face on a Rios1931 Panatime strap.


----------



## MrCR

After so many years with verizon we switched to at&t so i could get the Frontier. I really like it--even the blank dark face!, however there is one major (imho) issue that stops me from using it out of BT range.....as soon as it goes into stand alone mode, it starts downloading all the messages that i've already dealt with/read/replied to etc. The watch just keeps buzzing continually syncing the messages (apparently it will do so until an entire week's worth of messages are transferred...thats the shortest time span in the settings). Anyone know of a solution to this??


----------



## Black5

Strap change.

Too many watches, too little time...


----------



## mob1

Black5 said:


> Strap change.
> 
> Too many watches, too little time...


Very nice


----------



## QuackXP

Does anyone know of a metal band, preferably oyster, that has end links that fit flush with the round case of the watch?


----------



## Black5

Active









Inactive 









Too many watches, too little time...


----------



## Black5

Working from home today...
Active








Inactive









Too many watches, too little time...


----------



## Ebongoode

I love mine so much, I started to design watch faces for it. Here are a couple of my favorites on the Samsung Galaxy Apps Store:







































Clockwise from top: "Swiss Army" Canton, Geneva World Timer, My "Hamiltown" New York, my Canton dual timezone & world timer, my Oris ProDiver inspired face, and the "Ray Weil" Maestro.


----------



## Ebongoode

OK - So the WYSIWYG editor on the forum lied to me - so it's no longer clockwise, but top to bottom.


----------



## Ebongoode

DUDE!!!! I Made that watch face!!!


----------



## Ebongoode

roberev said:


> Seamaster look for casual Friday at the office (on Stowa Alligator strap):
> 
> View attachment 10746618


I designed this watch face! The "Akemo" line (Omega inspired) - you should check out the Aqua Terra ones I've added too.


----------



## Black5

Too many watches, too little time...


----------



## RossFraney

I am looking into getting a Gear s3 but I am afraid I will end up wearing it over my current glycine diver, and I would hate for that to become a normality lol


----------



## Black5

RossFraney said:


> I am looking into getting a Gear s3 but I am afraid I will end up wearing it over my current glycine diver, and I would hate for that to become a normality lol


Wear it on your other wrist.
You're welcome.

Too many watches, too little time...


----------



## roberev

I have the Swiss Army Canton 2 watch face and like it very much. (I prefer it over the first Canton version).

Rob



Ebongoode said:


> I love mine so much, I started to design watch faces for it. Here are a couple of my favorites on the Samsung Galaxy Apps Store:
> View attachment 11054178
> 
> 
> Clockwise from top: "Swiss Army" Canton, Geneva World Timer, My "Hamiltown" New York, my Canton dual timezone & world timer, my Oris ProDiver inspired face, and the "Ray Weil" Maestro.


----------



## roberev

I have a number of your faces: Oceanics, Switch Rainbow, Hamiltown. I really like the Oceanics! (I've entered feedback on some on the Samsung site).

I'll give the Aqua Terra a look.

Rob



Ebongoode said:


> I designed this watch face! The "Akemo" line (Omega inspired) - you should check out the Aqua Terra ones I've added too.


----------



## Black5

Too many watches, too little time...


----------



## Black5

Active









Inactive









Too many watches, too little time...


----------



## Ebongoode

I love my S3 - although the bezel has started to stick and turn a bit rough.

The best thing is the ability to design my own watch faces (I've made about 80 of them and put them on the App Store). But I find that as good as that is, there's a limit to what watch faces can do without getting into heavy development (and this is a hobby not a profession for me)

I do wish I could display a set alarm on my watch face - like my Luminox does, but that's a minor thing considering everything it can do.

The most useful faces I wear are the world timers, but that's because I am always on the phone across multiple time zones.

I have no use for the fitness features other than heart rate. (Their reminders can be a bit annoying too)

Otherwise, I love it, and can't wait for the S4 which is rumored to be released this fall.


----------



## Black5

Starting my day with coffee in an Airport lounge and a Samsung Gear S3 Classic on milanese on the right...
Active









Inactive 









Too many watches, too little time...


----------



## Medic1013

I've been rocking my AT&T frontier for a few months and love it. Coming from a Moto 360 it took me a few days to adapt but having a Samsung phone the interaction between watch and phone is much better.


----------



## pr1uk

Have not bought a Gear S3 not seen one in real life as yet but a little worried about it being bigger so still using the old Gear S2 and if anyone as not tried Gear then if could be a cheap option to try one before buying a new Gear S3. The main thing I like about the Gear range is the Always On Display (yes eat your heart out Apple) and with smartwatches you can change the face whenever you just fancy a new watch on your wrist today's choice is this one in it's always on mode the active mode as the second hand more colours and a rotating earth in the middle very nice, but it's this display I see most of the time.


----------



## Black5

Samsung Gear S3 Frontier today.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## rationaltime

Does your Nixie tube display run down the battery very fast
if you leave it on?


Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## Black5

Since this morning...








.

Not really any more drain noticeable than other faces.

I typically get 2 days easily out of a full charge during normal usage with always on enabled and wearing overnight to track sleep as well.

Today's usage was lighter than typical though...

Sent from my dooverlacky watchamacallit


----------



## no-time

Does anyone use the barometer? I use it on my Tissot Solar Expert but it doesn't give a graph like the Casio ProTreks or Fenix. 

can anyone kindly show shot of the barometer please?


----------



## Gary Drainville

So there I was staring at the Gear 3 Frontier at my local BestBuy while I was there getting my Fit One wearable. I've don a bit of research on it, compared the specs with other Smart Watches, but I kept on thinking about when I would wear it due to having 35 other no Smart Watch type watches. I've also read two reviews on its compatibility with an iPhone. I'm thinking I'll do a bit more research and possibly going back tomorrow for another look. 

Gary


----------



## Black5

Warming up by the fire on a miserable Melbourne evening.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nemo_Sandman

I'm looking for a 'more than a hour' stopwatch. 
Any tips?



























Envoyé de mon SM-G930F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------

